# St. Larry Trip



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Just got back from Clayton, fished the St. Larry for the past 3 days. No muskies in our boat, only heard of 3 fish caught all weekend. Got to meet Rich Clarke, who may be one of the nicest guys I've ever met. This is his 30th year guiding on the St. Lawrence and has landed multiple 50s every year. He's been a huge influence on the NYDEC researching and protecting these monster muskies. If anyone wants a great opportunity to catch truly massive muskies, he's the guy to hire. 

http://www.1000islandsfishing.com/muskie.htm

Ken, who is my buddy's uncle, has been fishing the St. Larry for about 20 years. It was a great time being with someone who's caught fish like he has, puts a sort of confidence in you. We did catch this hog pike that bit a 10" jointed believer 180 ft back:


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

That is a dandy pike right there Jim....nice!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's a couple of Ken's biggest muskies from "The River". The top is 60 inches and the bottom is 58.5. The top was a little over 50 pounds, and the bottom was 46. Both were caught on Believers, also both were released. Another thing to keep in mind is that Ken is 6'4", so the fish may not look that huge, but trust me, they are!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well at least you got something. Is that mark on the pike from a lamprey?


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

The St. Larry trip was so much fun even though we did not get a hog musky. the water and the scenary around everything is awesome. there is a tight group of a couple musky fishermen up there and i am just glad i got to be a part of it. Cant wait to go back next year.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Great pike Jim!!!

I just started saving up for a trip to the St. Larry and Ottawa river muskie factory next year in early July. Can't wait. Hopefully the plans don't fall through.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

MuskieJim.......you keep tossin up pic's of nice fish (pike/musky's) and had me thinkin that you must have snuck back out to WB for your photoshoot....except that theres no photo-shoppin( with the back ground all dubbed out, as per the Stellie crowd) and the back ground doesn't match any at WB....I'm glad you enjoyed your trip.....YOUR SMILE TELLS ALOT. Trips like that are what you will treasure when you add another 40 or 50 years to where your at in life now, and pause to look back....... great fishin to you guy...jON sR.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha, no photo-shoppin' going on here! And George, there's virtually NO ONE who casts up there. Next year we're bringing some casting gear because some of the humps and islands are insane! Like 120 feet of water up to 6 feet in 20 yards. Gotta be big fish on those!

It funny, as the longer and longer that I've fished I'm learning that it's not about the fish you catch, how many or how big they are, it's all about the stories! I love listening to guys tell stories of the big fish and tall tales. Its part of the sport and my experiences on the water are always great now, whether we get fish in the boat or not.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

MuskieJim said:


> Haha, no photo-shoppin' going on here! And George, there's virtually NO ONE who casts up there.
> 
> Jim-
> Many people cast there! Just not in the area you were trolling. Get into the thick of the Thousand Islands region or the Cornwall area and you will find a lot of big lure chuckers! You will see them during the more traditional casting periods. Lots of muskies are also caught by bass fisherman there too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Weather he's 6"4" or 7'4", those are some big Muskie!


----------



## g1pper24 (Aug 21, 2009)

I knew we should have put "WORLD RECORD PERCH" or TROPHY BLACK" on the end of the line


----------

